# FTP-Server lädt Dateien nicht hoch ! Bitte Hilfe



## Nohh (15. Juli 2006)

Guten Abend,
ich bin sehr unzufrieden mit meinem FTP-Server, ich versuche seit circa zwei Stunden mein Forum in einen Unterordner meiner Seite zu laden   und das macht er anfangs auch nur dann rührt er sich nicht mehr... in dem folgendem Link ist ein Bild enthalten, wie es bei mir schon Minutenlang aussieht und ich drohe langsam aber sicher hier auszurasten  .und soeben habe ich eine Nachricht bekommen, in dem mir der FTP-Server sagt ich hätte nicht genügend Rechte usw... die datei habe ich auch unten als 2. Link abgelegt.
Es wäre super wenn Ihr mir sehr schnell helfen könnt! Zur Hilfe: Ich habe einen Neustart gemacht, sowie den PC einige Minuten ausgeschaltet, habe einen anderen Ordner für die publiezierung genutz, aber immer das gleiche !
Mit helft Mir so schnell wie möglich 

*Links:*
1. Hier das Bild von der Situation die solange andauert.... http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/7794/13pk4.jpg
2. Das kommt etwa 20 Minuten nach dem Fehl Hochladen http://img53.imageshack.us/img53/8931/qw9wh.jpg
MfG
Nohh


----------



## Nohh (15. Juli 2006)

Bitte Leute! Es ist dringend!


----------



## Andreas Späth (15. Juli 2006)

1. Ein bischen Geduld bitte 
2. Nicht der FTP Server ladet hoch, sondern der Client.
3. Nimm einen richtigen FTP Clienten und nicht deinen Browser.
Internetexplorer und Co sind dafür gemacht HTML Seiten anzuzeigen, die FTP Unterstützung ist da eher ein kleines Extra, aber dafür optimiert sind sie nicht.

Kostenlose FTP Clienten gibt es einige, zB. Filezilla .


----------



## Nohh (15. Juli 2006)

Vielen Dank! Das hat mir gut weiter geholfen;-) ;-) ;-)


----------

